# Which External Water Filter Is Better?



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking into getting an external water filter since I am doing seasonal camping this year - which is better the Culligan or Hydo Life or would and inline, throw away type?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We use a throw away in-line type. They are cheap and easy. If I had a built in type that would be great but I use the chaep disposable one.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Same here, 20 bucks works for the season and throw away, probably not the best for the environment but when I checked into the reusable, cleanable units I found out that the filter rate sucks and you are paying triple the cost for about half the water quality!


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am sort of a newbie to this we are purchasing a 23krs next weekend and we are selling our Aliner...and I would love to know a way to quickly install a filter for the water. Are you suggesting the type that screws onto the faucet at the sink? (like at home?) We don't use one like that we have inline including our refrigerator. So, I am really in need of some education. Please Help!


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Wal-mart sells a inline water filter that attaches to your outside water hose. $17.95 here.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah -- becuase i want to make sure that I have clean water while taking a shower or Flushing the toilet... LOL

Actually we just bring bottled water -- easier for us...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I use the one that attaches at the sink...


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I use the one that attaches at the sink...


I was looking at using a similar one that attaches to the faucet, but I was afraid that it would bounce around too much (with the extra weight) and snap off the faucet. My faucet looks a little flimsy to start with.
I'm guessing you haven't had any problems with it?

--Greg


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

One of these is what I use

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=18478

Ghosty, I just feel better with a filter on but you do make a good point. We bring bottled water but I brush my teeth with tap and just in case someone does "drink the water" they wont get sick. Im just paranoid....to much time as a paramedic I guess.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> I use the one that attaches at the sink...


I was looking at using a similar one that attaches to the faucet, but I was afraid that it would bounce around too much (with the extra weight) and snap off the faucet. My faucet looks a little flimsy to start with.
I'm guessing you haven't had any problems with it?

--Greg
[/quote]
No problems ! you can turn it on and off as you need it too and it has an indicator for the filter life. We also use bottled water for most of the drinking.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

sl1960a said:


> I'm looking into getting an external water filter since I am doing seasonal camping this year - which is better the Culligan or Hydo Life or would and inline, throw away type?


So nobody as an opinion on the Culligan or Hydo Life?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Water in tanks are for showers and washing dishes.

We ony drink bottled water when camping.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We use a culligan whole house filter with replaceable charcoal filter-exterior of trailer. Works great!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We use the Walmart one. It has been a blue cover on it. Just hooks up in-line with the water hose.

Get a new one each year. Helps keep the water system a little cleaner. At least we THINK it does.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

For almost two years now, I have been drinking campground and "tank" water with no problems. I am leery of filters for two reasons. First, they are often installed with a charcoal filter first. That kills the chlorine that prevents the acre or so of filter media in the second unit from becoming a bed of bacteria. Second, they are often mis-maintained, or not maintained, with the same result. They can end up causing far more grief than they prevent, unless properly cared for.

If you're henky about your water, drink the bottled stuff. Or, just drink beer.

Sluggo, 25 years in the water quality lab


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's my $.02 worth.

If you have old plumbing in your house you'd probably puke if you saw what your drinking water was running through and sitting in!

I use a filter mainly to take the smell and minerals out of the water. One rustic campground we stayed in had water so nasty it would block the screen in the hose every 5 minutes with mineral pieces. I swear by the <$20 blue in-line job others have mentioned.

We bring a 7-gallon container of water from home for cooking and drinking (keep a pitcher in fridge). I do everything else, including brushing my teeth and washing my dishes with the filtered campground stuff.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We stayed at a CG where the water actually looked rusty. Smelled bad too.

For drinking we usually carry water from home that has been filtered a lot better than the $20.00 one can do. Camper water is for bathing, etc.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Wal-mart sells a inline water filter that attaches to your outside water hose. $17.95 here.


2X here I get the one from wal-mart and it works great for the season, a lot cheeper also.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We use the blue in-line one from Wal-mart and a PUR on the kitchen faucet. The faucet one really makes a difference if you want good drinking water.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

We use a simple blue line one from Walmart. We used them on our Pop-Ups too and they work well. End of the season, just chuck em' and buy a new one for $20.

Dave


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We use the blue one from WalMart too. I have wondered about the "growth" inside the filter when it isn't in use. I was thinking about draining it really well and throwing it in the freezer when we get home. Before we leave on the next trip take it out of the freezer and put it in the sink so it can thaw out before use. Do you think that will work?

As for the orginal question, I have never even looked at the Culligan or Hydro Life filters so I can't be of any help there.


----------

